# Ammonia P-H diagram



## mandileng (Mar 18, 2014)

Did anyone have the Ammonia Press-enthalpy diagram ? Please post here


----------



## Seabushed (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~geoffrey-price/Courses/ES3053/AmmoniaPH.jpg

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ammonia-d_971.html

and the best one is from this NIST PDF

http://www.nist.gov/data/PDFfiles/jpcrd119.pdf


----------



## mandileng (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much ,,, appreciate your help


----------

